# Jobs for Software Engineers



## ababhinav (Jun 16, 2015)

Hello All, 

My wife is currently working in Perth on a 457 visa and I have a 457 dependent visa too now. 

She is a SAP FiCo consultant and I am a Microsoft BizTalk Consultant. 

We both want to work in Australia and settle down there now. So is there any way we can find jobs in our fields at the earliest?


----------



## opt (Feb 26, 2013)

ababhinav said:


> So is there any way we can find jobs in our fields at the earliest?


There are no shortcuts or quick ways to find jobs. You'll have to search and apply like everyone else.

Try:

Seek.com.au
applydirect.com.au
Linked in
But the most efficient way would be to network (i.e: apply through contacts, because unfortunately these days who you know matters a lot more that what you know)
And some general tips to get your applications filter through:

Make a good resume. If you don't already know how a typical Australian resume should look like, then consult someone who knows, refer to online samples or get help from a professional service
Tailor your cover letter (and the resume whenever possible) for each job.


----------



## rachit_mahajan1 (Jul 14, 2015)

What's the scope of dot net jobs?


----------

